# annoying buzzing



## Kilington (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 95 altima and the steering wheel also vibrates, but it doesn't seem like a big issue, what's driving me crazy is this vibration/buzzing i keep hearing that's coming from the dashboard or something, i can't figure out where but it happens when i accelerate or when the road gets bumpy. any ideas?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

check your rear motor mount for cracks/separation in the rubber. its very common on altimas for the rear motor mount to go bad and cause all kinds of different vibrations. the next thing to do is check your tires and make sure they are still round(not unbound) and balanced. next thing i would check is the struts and front suspension for wear.


----------



## Kilington (Jun 8, 2004)

Well it doesn't seem like any kind of engine problem. It's coming most noticeably from the dashboard and it sounds like the molding is vibrating up against something, it's more like a buzzing sound
.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

a rear motor mount will cause all sorts of vibration. mine used to make my interior light and sunroof vibrate like hell. check the mount first, its free.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

A vibration in the steering wheel is usually associated with front wheel balance. Maybe have the tires balanced and rotated at the same time.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

to add on to that - if its felt all thru the rpm range, sometimes its also a tire that is coming unbound or out of round. you can also check this yourself by jacking up the vehicle and spinning each tire by hand.


----------



## Dimon (May 18, 2004)

I've had that problem with my old car, after my mechanic replaced the windshield. The noise would come on and off randomly, and was very irratating.It was simply a lose pannel that need to be clipped back in. So check for that.


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

well i had the same issue in my 1997 altima and my motor mount was bad and i needed to have my tires/wheels rotated and that did the trick


----------



## myaltimaskillingme (Jan 3, 2005)

*Buzzing....*

I had the same problem and I didn't find it till I took out my stereo from the dash and it was my airbag control module that was buzzing.... behind the stereo.....


----------



## rgb03 (Jan 18, 2005)

i also had a similar sound that sounded like it was coming from the front of the car like behind the dash but it was actually the heat shield on the exhaust under the car. it was barley hanging on.


----------

